# Pine trees niche in life?



## lego1970 (Jul 31, 2009)

First off I apologize if I'm in the wrong forum. New to this site. My question is what is the pros and cons of the anatomical features of a pine or coniferous tree in comparison to a broadleaf or decidous tree? 

Kinda like Pin Oaks choke off their competition by downward spreading branches or some leaves have hairs that insects don't like. That kinda thing.
What's the advantage or disadvantage of pine needles instead of broadleafs?
What or how does the photosynthesis compare between a broadleaf vrs needle? Why does a white pine have long needles and a fir has short needles? Any other special features of a pine tree? 

I've been doing commercial tree work off and on for 10+ years but I'm just now going to try and aquire my ISA Arborist certificate. During my studies, I've really enjoyed the biology aspect and has really got me thinking about trees in a completely new way. Having said that, I've realized I don't know much about pines and kind of curious to know more about them. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 1, 2009)

The biggest advantage is the four season screening given by an evergreen. If selected, situated and maintained properly you will have a good screen for several generations.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I guess what I'm getting at is there are other broadleaf plants that are evergreens so why did nature give the pine trees needles? Also I'm curious as to why there are no(?) or few decurrent coniferous trees? 
What was natures intent with the pine. Does it do better in higher elevations, and if so why? Does it prefer a certian soil type and why? Those kind of things.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 1, 2009)

It has a lot to do with temps and climate, day length.

I would recomend conifers. org, but when i went to check ou the gynmosperm database Google said that there was malware on the servers two days ago. Check it out in a week or so.

I put the space in the URL on purpose, so there would not be a link.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok, I'll check that out. Thanks!


----------

